# How to host my php website



## jishnu001 (May 3, 2009)

hii i have created a website in php .now i wqant to host it how will i do it .what all changes should be made to host it for example .mysql_connect("localhost","root","");
this is my connection string should i change it .also what about my database file i cant find it how will i host it .please help.


----------



## devgujar (Jun 6, 2009)

Dude i m not master in php but i can help you a liitle bit cos i have hosted my site on server 
000webhost.com


you can contact me on 
www.devgujar.site90.com

here is the code

<?php  
   mysql_select_db('<DATABSE NAME>',mysql_connect    
  ('<SERVER NAME>','<user name>','<password>'));
   $result=mysql_query('SELECT * FROM visitor');

   while($row=mysql_fetch_object($result))
   {	$i = $row->cnt; 	}	
   $i=$i+1;
   mysql_query("update visitor set cnt=$i");
   echo $i;
?>


I m using this code to update visitors counter on my website i.e. index.php page

NAME OF MY TABLE IS : visitor 
THERE IS ONLY ONE FILELD IN MY TABLE THAT IS : cnt

you can check my web site for refrance : www.devgujar.site90.com
ofiicial mail id:  devgujar@devgujar.site90.com, devgujar@gmail.com


----------



## vamsi360 (Jun 8, 2009)

you also need to change the username and password along with the host provider.
I am using 000webhost for hosting my blog at *vamsisubhash.co.cc


----------



## ThinkFree (Jun 8, 2009)

Don't use co.cc domain names now. They are free for 1 year only. After that you have to pay for using them.


----------



## roharme (Jun 8, 2009)

*0fees.net

Here php supported

Also fantastico installers


----------



## josephcs (Jun 10, 2009)

When you are transferring your PHP w/ MySQL Database to a host, you need to edit the following MySQL connection settings:

*Database User Settings*
Server : localhost (same)
Username : *yourusername_dbusername*
Password : type your DATABASE password here

*Database*
DB name : *yourusername_dbname*

I would suggest you to use cPanel based Hosting Provider. AFAIK 000webhost offers cPanel (but I guess it is limited to US Registrations) and X10Hosting and NovaHost also offers cPanel. Be sure to link your DB username with your Database!


----------



## Devrath_ND (Jun 10, 2009)

zymic.com too is a good one. I am using it to host my website devrathnd.co.nr


----------

